# Letro or Arimidex during cycle?



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Which would be a better blocker while I'am on Test/Tren cycle? I knoe Letro is stronger as it kills 98% of your Estro but I hear I would need to clomid with the Letro because it kills your sex drive? I will take clomid but I was planning on taking it PCT.


Thanks again guys.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 2, 2011)

go for aromasin, better than either for on cycle, doesnt destroy your joints like letro, wont cause rebound - and Extreme has some good aroma (exemestane)


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> go for aromasin, better than either for on cycle, doesnt destroy your joints like letro, wont cause rebound - and Extreme has some good aroma (exemestane)


 
Alright awesome dude. So just take aromasin by its self during my cycle? No need for clomid? What type of dosage should I use with it?


----------



## gearin up (Sep 2, 2011)

keep in mind also that you need some estrogen to synthesize muscle tissue


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

gearin up said:


> keep in mind also that you need some estrogen to synthesize muscle tissue


 
True, so Letro was probably a bad idea.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Letro also messes with joints and reduces libido. Although some can make letro work at very low doses. It's not really worth it however if you have access to low cost aromasin (exemastane).


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Letro also messes with joints and reduces libido. Although some can make letro work at very low doses. It's not really worth it however if you have access to low cost aromasin (exemastane).


 
Im all over that Exe!


----------

